# CM Hole? Anyone heard of this area?



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I was told its like a 1.2 mile hole about 9 miles out, and drops to like 120 quickly. Checked coordinate list but dont see anything about it. If anyone has coordinate out there mind sharing? :thumbsup:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

It took me 4 years to find it . I'll give you my wife's phone # , You'll have better luck with that !!


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

rrrr i was hoping it was like that....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

nitemarez said:


> rrrr i was hoping it was like that....



I'll check and see if I have the coordinates.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've only been there once and all I caught were Ruby's. I had a buddy catch a nice AJ there. I did mark some relief but all I had was squid and we were trying for trigger/mingo. I pulled my #'s off MBT divers.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

30 10.343 
87 05.713 
CM HOLE  


30 11.201 
87 08.514 
CM HOLES  


30 11.142 
87 03.700 
CM HOLES GOOD FISH !  


30 11.149 
87 09.226 
CM HOLES South Paradise  


 30 10.465 
87 05.706 
CM Holes  


30 10.339 
87 05.578 
CM Holes


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Above is according to the MBT site


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Yall are awesome, thanks for the lead/info i found it on mbt too. Look forward to downloading to my fish finder! :thumbup:


----------

